
Bureaucratic cockup leads to delay of age verification block on porn in the UK - edandersen
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/06/20/bureaucratic_error_leads_to_p0rn_block_delay/
======
Creationer
Why not just disallow free porn? Require everything available in the UK to be
paid, for at least $1, via credit card. This will exclude children most
simply.

~~~
fyfy18
This comment was dead. I vouched for it as the comment has substance and this
is HN - please don't downvote just because you disagree.

I used to work for a company that facilitated selling adult content on phones
in the UK (why someone would pay a few quid for a 320x240 video I don't know).
Even to access free samples you had to pass age verification, which required
you to have a contract phone (not prepay).

In regards to credit cards this may work in the US, but in the UK (and the
rest of Europe) a lot of people only have debit cards, not credit cards. These
are accessible to minors, apparently as young as 8.

[https://osper.com/](https://osper.com/)

